# Do You Have Pets?



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Do you have pets? I would love to see pictures!

I have 2 cats. Both are rescues that drive me insane, but I adore them.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I think there is a thread on 'shop buddies' that you may be interested in also Cricket


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Two pups, (8 and 11 years old) 









BJ


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

They are gorgeous! Are they mostly outdoor dogs or do they come inside as well?


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

TOBY, Adopted Feb 7 2007, sadly passed Jan 20, 2014


----------



## thetinman (Mar 10, 2014)

We have 1 cat…............and 6 wild ones that come and go as they please through the kitty door. They eat. They lay around and sleep. They don't tear things up and they don't spray.

It does not matter what I think. My wife likes them and she can pet all but 1 of them. They just run away from me and I'm the one who feeds them.

Terry


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

this is my girlfriend molly, i've had her from a pup, she is about 3 now, she is my girl, she comes into the shop when she wants, will grab a chunk of wood that is a scrap on the floor and go outside with it, she does not care for trains, and howls when they come by…but we love her….


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i sure do love your kitties cricket, ive had kitties all of my life, when our last one passed away we stopped having them for awhile, my wife was having reactions to some, i told her we would hold off for awhile, bit im going to get some more down the road, i really do miss having them,


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Mine are both rescues. I would be so lost without them.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Emma the Wonder Beagle!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

We've had dogs for all of our 40 years together. Usually Doxies, but several different ones at times. Usually we've had two and sometimes three, but now we're back to one. Riley owns the house and she thinks she's a Doberman when somebody knocks.










.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Here is my buddy Nero the cat. Adopted him when I was doing my Master's in Classical Guitar a few years ago. He has it down to a science. When I practice, he sleeps in my case. And if I am dumb enough to leave the case open with my very expensive guitar in it, he sleeps on that too.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

We have way too many cats. I built outside houses for ferral/semi ferral cats. Had as many as 40 lost many to Feline Lukemia. Have had dogs. Ive 6 shop cats and 5









house cats


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

all of you folks have some down right love bugs…joe in ga.. those guys would own me…lol…and kaleb, yea them kitties they always know where to get the best nap places…, Nero is a beauty, all of these furry love gugs are the best, i just lost one of my best buddies, his name is coco, was a beautiful long haired dachshund , i rescued him from the pound, he was one year old, and we had him for 14 years…i buried him in front of my shop, its still a hard time for my heart, he was such a guy…he loved to be outside, running in the woods, chasing the squirrls and the birds, here is a picture of coco







and this one was his favorite place when he was inside, it was his pearch…i sure miss him.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

This is Peggy Sue's replacement. She has big shoes to fill but she's trying!








This was Peggy Sue at age 18 with her last victim. She died a year later and is much missed.

Both of these girls had failed several previous owners and I can't imagine why.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't think it was the dogs that failed Andy!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

This is Boris:









And, here's Rockie & Bullwinkle:









There will be no Natashia…...............for now.


----------



## mokeanne (May 26, 2014)

these are my two


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a few shop dogs all of them rescues.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I love it!

They are all so da__ed cute!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Zeb, Toby, and a Lady that some say is my wife. She sure has been hanging around for a long time.










And Nala, the newest member of the fur people.










We have 4 dogs, 4 cats, and a Rabbit.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

This is Oliver the Terrible. He thinks he's a dog, so he chases the cats and the dogs chase him.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

*mokeanne* that is one presious baby and a beautyful dog for a companion….they make a beautiful couple, all of these are perfect…..we have a neighbor who has a basket full of beautiful kittens, its taking all i have to not bring at least 2 of them home…my wife has been having some allergic problems here and there, so of coarse im being very considerate…but…oh i want some kittles….


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)




----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Greg,

Love your cat's attitude. LOL! And OMG what a cutie! almost looks like a baby monkey?


----------



## mokeanne (May 26, 2014)

i'm wondering what that is too. looks like a monkey, but i'm not sure


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Piglet, my shop kitty. Rescued around 8 years ago. She is very very well cared for and loved like a daughter.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

In my experience with my too many cats the sweetest ones in general are my black kitties. The collage I posted on my little grey tabby was a super sweet cat.

Great thread!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## j_dubb (Jun 13, 2013)

Sophie, as a runt.










Sophie, all grown up.








!

Sophie is a rescue from a Tennessee kill shelter. Best guess taking her temperament and looks into account is border collie/lab mix. Couldn't ask for a better dog.

Then there's Bailey. As a runt….










And….all grown up…










Bailey was rescued from Arkansas. Best guess on her goofy ass is Shepherd/Beagle mix. She's got the shepherd whine and the beagle howl. Best of both worlds!

Bonus video of when we first got Bailey.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

This is our rescue pet. Had him for a little over a year now.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

wayneC you sure have a great collection, are all of these dogs alive…they sure look like they are a happy bunch, i would imagine the birds talk, what kind are they…


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Shady at 2 years old and at 10 years old, the last pictures are me rubbing her belly. All I have to do is mouth the words "lets get the belly"

I wonder if anyone can guess what kind of dog she is.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

she is a i like my belly rubbed dog…..i love it when my molly rolls for a belly rub


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Grizzman,

All of the dogs are alive and well. Range from about 4 years old to 12 years old. The black Aussie is the oldest and is a rescue from a few years ago.

The birds are Greenwing and Blue and Gold Macaws. Both are about 15 years old. The Greenwing is a female and the Blue and Gold is a male.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Josh,
Bailey could have a little Rottweiler in it. A friend has a Shepard/Rott mix the one on the Left side. Great video.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/3LE2zK/:GArvUyN-:IuG9HnIG/sanger.dk/


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

j_dubb, thank you for the smile. The video had me grinning ear to ear.






Y'all have such incredible pets. I love hearing their stories.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

My cat likes beans…


----------



## j_dubb (Jun 13, 2013)

@wseand - I suppose that's possible, but we haven't really noticed any behavior that's reminiscent of a rotti, but her coat is a bit similar.

@Cricket - glad you enjoyed it. Have another one over on facebook from when Sophie was a puppie which is quite comical as well. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=482799830300&set=vb.751980300&type=3&theater


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

4 cats
Memphis, Buster, Lucy and Diana


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Josh, 
Hunter the Shep/Rott is the sweetest dog ever and a service dog never would have guessed he was either breed. Surprisingly only 50 some pounds. 
Bailey seems Awesome, glad to see he got a good home.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

we want pictures of these pets folks…no pictures, they dont exisit,,,,lol


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Is that like Facebook Grizz. If you don't have a Facebook page you don't exist


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

dont ask me , i just like pictures, would love to see peoples pets, if they can post pictures, that would be nice…


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

This is our latest stray that has taken up residence at our place; he doesn't seem to play well with others!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I love all animals , and we in this house have a little boy er man paplilion dog INNIS , and my son has a rescue dog a staffy terrior called BGORN LOve them both .The staffie seems to go absolutely mental whan I enter the room for the day and is all over me jumping and giving small love bites doing physical cartwheels till he's exhausted out he won't settle down for anyone until I have made at least a ten minute fuss of him. Everyone else he treats normal.LOL I don't understand it. Alistair


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Alistair, your little fellow can sense how much you love him, so he gives you the extra treatment…enjoy them both, im down to my one big girl, and she knows she is my girl, sometimes i leave and cant take her, she waits till i come home, and lets me know she missed me…enjoy the love….


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Rylee Divey


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Have a couple lazy bums in the house









Mary-Kate, and Bella when they are on "speaking terms"









and the "Mean Kitty" aka Sir Campy doing what he always does, taking a nap.









And this is Sir Thomas, aka Tom-tom. Who also has a habit of sneaking down to the Dungeon Shop, and sleeping ON my bench…


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Dog had to be put to sleep.

But still 2 cats
2 aquariums of fish
1 aquarium of hermit crabs
a leopard gecko
hedgehog
2 box turtles


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

^Sorry about the pooch DrDirt. I can't imagine and never want that day to come.
I love my Phoebe so much!


----------



## gt0915 (Jun 3, 2014)

The laziest, most chilled out dog, I would trust him with a new born baby, he has never barked at us , never growled, he will sit and wait all day to be told to eat his food, and any one can take the food out of his mouth while he is eating.









almost forgot he is a 6 yo Labradoodle


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

This is "Sunny" (Golden Retriever) and He certainly was! We got him before we had our 3 Children.

Not totally sure Who Taught Who What, but "Unconditional Love" ... He was Our Teacher for sure.

Gone now but Never Forgotten! 13 Wonderful Years!

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++










++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++










++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++










++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Sorry! Couldn't Resist. ALL The Kids Having A Bubble Blowing Contest. The Big Kid in the middle LOST!

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++










+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

these are 2 of my 8 monkeys, love them to death, the 1 smiling is my girl and the 1 dressed is my wifes girl


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

now that is really cool, 8 monkeys..i cant imagine any peace being in your home, what is it like to live with monkeys…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh and how long do they live, i bet there really interesting, and me being an animal lover, i could love monkeys just as well as a cat or dog…tell us a bit about them….


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

@Grizzman monkeys are unbelievable, we love them to death, these are the only big ones we have, the other are a small breed and we also breed that small breed, these big ones live for up to 45 yrs and the small ones we breed live up to 25 yrs, these big ones sleep with us every night, my girl is named hollie and my wifes is phebee, they eat what we eat, my girl hollie has to have a padlock on her cage but if we give her the key she will unlock it, here are some pictures of the ones we breed


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh my gosh! ADORABLE!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

that is just amazing, i can imagine the love you have for these beautiful animals, the little ones are so cute, i thank you for telling us about them, if i was younger i would want to have one myself, but at this point, they would outlive me, and i dont imagine its as easy to have another family member want to take on my pet, who really are not just pets, they all become a part of our family…thanks again for sharing this.


----------



## melaniesmith (Apr 16, 2019)

Oh yeah! I have two rottweilers. They are just cuties. They are already quite large and sooo much to eat. I buy the best food for rottweilers here. They eat it in tons. It is very difficult to contain them, but it is worth it. Love your pets!


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Max my shop buddy.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a long haired miniature Dachshund that is lovable.










Unfortunately, she is having surgery today to remove a lump. Needless to say, we are very worried.


----------



## Berto (Apr 27, 2014)

Two pets - a dog and a cat (that acts like a dog). They're certainly "besties"


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Max my shop buddy.
> 
> - pontic












looks like my late lab chow mix.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry its' fuzzy, Really hard getting both to sit still for picture.
This is how they spend the day, while I am out working in shop:








Same fur balls, sleeping on their backs on the sofa.

SWMBO bought home a couple of dogs from rescue shelter a few years ago. They are Terrier, Maltese, Chihuahua mutt mix. Black one is Tommy, got him first. White one is Tizzy (yes, wacko energy), got her 4 months later when previous owners couldn't handle her. 
They are brother/sister with tremendous sibling rivalry anytime they claim a new human that enters our home. Tommy 'claimed' my oldest son as his favorite. Tizzy prefers females and claimed my wife. But since I am around more, and taught them several tricks; They are often at my side.

After they learned that french fries are handed out of a window, local Dairy Queen passed 'pup cups' with ice cream out the window, and pharmacy gave out dog treats at window; their favorite thing to do is to get strapped in dog box in front set for car ride waiting for drive up window to appear:









Cheers!


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

The Grace--age 5


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's my best dog of ever, Daisy. We got her in '01 but she had to be put down last March. Not your long-haired floof sitting on a pillow, even though she was pure Maltese. She could jump from the floor into your arms if you held them out, and loved everybody.

Daisy. I have a treat in my hand, so I have her undivided attention for this pic.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

my lil buddyete-thedog


----------



## rockusaf (Feb 13, 2018)

Here's Goofy sticking his tongue out at me when I asked if we should take his new brother Jack home.










Rock


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I had a pet dog once. He kept biting me.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I've had labs mostly. I'm getting ready to bury the last I'll ever have. She a yellow puppy I gave my daughter out of my best female I ever had. Her name is Ducati, "Duke". She 10 with diabetes and We don't think she's got much longer. My Daughter would leave Duke with me while she went to work. Duke became as much of my Dog as my Daughter's. Duke's possibility my best friend. The back seat in my Ram 1500 is Duke's, covered in yellow hair and I wouldn't have any other way. There are drool runs down both doors, I wouldn't have it any other way. My neighbor said it best, "A dog signs up with you for life." I'm pretty sure I'm gonna miss Duke almost as much as I miss her Mom, Maggie!!!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

9 months old - Apollo
Didn't stay dogless too long… he has no shortage of energy… when awake.


----------

